# 2016 SPRING SNOW GOOSE REPORTS



## bluegoose18

ALL RIGHT FOLKS TIME TO START TO POST THE INFO THAT WE ALL NEED. THE WHITE DEVILS ARE PILING UP AT SQUAW AS I TYPE THIS. HOLY SMOKES SEEMS A WE BIT EARLY. 
PLEASE TRY TO KEEP TO REPORTS AND STUFF :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## shilldo77

Nebreska rainwater basin feb 20? Or south into northern kansas? 
Any suggestions would be great.
:thumb:


----------



## J.D.

Feb. 20th is going to be early for Nebraska. Very front edge might be showing up but who wants to hunt those birds? :beer:


----------



## birdflu2010

I'm planning on April here in ND before we see huntable birds. Here is to hoping they all don't blow through like last year! :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18

Still hearing that Mo is filling up

Any truth. Confirm. Someone. Ain't asking where. Just is it true Mo is filling up real quick like ???


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Just got back from a bus tour of northern Mexico and Mexico's Copper Canyon! It blew me away to see tens of thousands of Snows and Rosses wintering on about the only patch of water we saw in the whole Chihauhau or Sonoran Deserts! Interestingly the small lake where Pancho Villa's murderous bodyguard drowned about 100 years ago! :beer: Didnt know Snows wintered that far south, but that could be a different flyway than our central one. Lots of Sandhill Cranes, too.


----------



## oldtom

It does seem early but Squaw Creek reports 400,000 snows and Glen Elder 310,000 as of 4 Feb. Add in other lakes in northern Kansas and there are well over 1 million birds. By 17 Feb temps will be in the 60s in Kansas. Read one report that this year might be like 2011 and that year I hunted SD and the birds were gone by 16 March and well into ND. All depends on the weather so be watching if you plan to hunt. PS- I hunted SD last year(2015) from March 8-14. Pulled out of SD on 14 March as the snows were going North and sky high. Saw thousands of snows in ND all the way to the interstate. Good friend out of Pierre SD had one good day around the 2oth of March and then it was over.


----------



## KEN W

bluegoose18 said:


> Still hearing that Mo is filling up
> 
> Any truth. Confirm. Someone. Ain't asking where. Just is it true Mo is filling up real quick like ???


Go to Squaw Creek Refuge site....also Squaw Creek facebook......looks like around 1/2 million snows there. But almost all adults.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Habitat Hugger said:


> Just got back from a bus tour of northern Mexico and Mexico's Copper Canyon! It blew me away to see tens of thousands of Snows and Rosses wintering on about the only patch of water we saw in the whole Chihauhau or Sonoran Deserts! Interestingly the small lake where Pancho Villa's murderous bodyguard drowned about 100 years ago! :beer: Didnt know Snows wintered that far south, but that could be a different flyway than our central one. Lots of Sandhill Cranes, too.


Those snows are part of the west central flyway and come up through New Mexico, Texas Panhandle, Eastern Colorado, Western Kansas, and Western Nebraska. Thanks for the report, I'm surprised there are still birds that far south and they haven't started to work their way back north. It's crazy how far snows in this flyway will winter apart with some being as far north as NE Colorado and as far south as interior Mexico.


----------



## oldtom

Just heard there are 800,000 - 900,000 snow in Nebraska on a refuge - Rain Water maybe but not sure. Anyone know the scoop.


----------



## bluegoose18

Glen elder


----------



## rmk1999

900,000 on lovewell acording to Kansas wildlife and parks website


----------



## oldtom

Made phones call to the refuges. Glen Elder reports 200,000 and Lovewell 900,000. Glen Elder said the snows were going north. It appears the report of snows in Nebraska is tied to Lovewell. Squaw Creek stated as of today 16 Fed that snows are at 400,000 birds. I can only go by what these folks told me as I am not on the ground in these areas. Please keep the info coming as the warm up this week could see big changes. Thanks to everyone who takes the time to post.


----------



## Old Time Waterfowler

Hope there is still some south planning to hit Arkansas around the end of the month only time we can swing some vac time.


----------



## oldtom

Talked to biologist at Rainwater. A few snows showing up. With the warm weather this week he thinks there should be quite a few birds show up in the next few days. Read one report out of Arkansas and snows are migrating through. Report said birds could be at their peak but can not confirm this. I also can not confirm but got report of snows at Norfork Nebraska.


----------



## jjb2001

Saw one really good feed and several smaller ones around ogallala ne. Big adults no juvies were pushing hard in to the western part of the basins today and yesterday with the southerly winds.


----------



## RGuffey

South winds and sunshine, 70 today and tomorrow, 60s all weekend here in eastern KS. Should be interesting, gona be set up tomorrow in Northeast corner of state. Will keep ya'll posted. :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18

Good luck to Shildo77 on his way to the basins 
As I sit and cry that he is killing the white devil without me!!! 
Hammer them dead my friend. Hammer them

Oh. I best say. Mo is getting. Papa. And momma. NE. Is tooo. The ark. Is pounding. The middle class. And Texas. Is golfing

Have fun be safe. And stack them SOB'S 
Goose sticks and cheese. Is very yummy


----------



## oldtom

Who has the scoop on the snows. I talked to Squaw Creek this morning and their count was 200,000 with birds going north. Squaw would take a count today.Glen Elder down to 20,000 - birds going north. Lovewell said count was down - birds going north. Rain Water did not have count but said biologist was air born and taking a count and birds were coming in. Lake andes in SD said no snows yet but heard the snows were at Sioux Falls this morning. Report out of Pierre SD had no snows but dark geese were coming in flock after flock. I did read one account that there were thousands of snows in Rain Water but could not confirm so I am hoping there will a count today. Very odd year. Whats left to come? Any idea as I am stumped this year.


----------



## cowaterfowler

rmk1999 said:


> 900,000 on lovewell acording to Kansas wildlife and parks website


Dropped to 20,000 today.


----------



## oldtom

Made one more call to Rain Water. Biologist could not get airborne because of high wind. They said by Monday they may have the stats.


----------



## shilldo77

Nebreska filling up. All day filling in from kansas. Grab the dekes boys. The white devil is hungry. Get out there and save that tundra.


----------



## sockeyewarrior

http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weath ... Cover.aspx Won't be long now...!


----------



## oldtom

Confirmed report of snows north of I90 in SD. A couple of flocks only and were high heading north west. Report come from the Huron area. This is the earliest we have seen geese in SD.


----------



## RGuffey

Well, almost without a doubt, Nebraska has to be holding millions upon millions of snows. That or this is the largest separation of the adults vs. the younger birds during migration I've ever seen. Time will tell, good luck to the boys up North.


----------



## bluegoose18

Shilldo77
Is smacking them. Big old birds that no one wants to hunt In the basins If I could post a pic. I would.

The white devils have met there match !!!!!!

Get after em. They be in South Dakota. Tooo. From what me be hearing. Just. A trickle.


----------



## shilldo77

Its no lie. The numbers in the rain water basin area last few days are incredible. Locals say they just got in the area thursday night. Been tuff to decoy them old white devils but there is plenty of juvies to smack as well. Monday weather looks like a tuff hunt but tuesday wednesday windy weather should help. Get out there and make that homemade thunder. :rock:


----------



## jjb2001

I'll b set around kearney fri n sat hope they don't all push north hmmm or just stay home by yankton hmmm decisions. whatchall think :beer:


----------



## oldtom

Boots on the ground west of Brookings SD area reports there are a LOT of snows. Pierre reports no snows but darks are in the thousands. Nebraska will have temps in the 50s this week. Question is when will the Rain water birds move north into SD and once there what will stop them from going to ND.


----------



## blhunter3

I didn't see any birds close to Brookings SD, but I did have a farm call me that lives in Southern SD and asked if I could bring my decoys down because there are a lot of birds around.


----------



## midwestwings

Saw about 100 snows flying high and westbound over Ankeny, IA this weekend. Thought i heard more on sunday but couldn't find them in the sky.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

Will this weekend be to early for central Sodak?


----------



## oldtom

Its going to be close for this week end. Talked to the folks at Rain Water and they are at peak for snows and thought the geese might pull out by the end of the week. But god only knows for sure. There are snows reported at Desmit and Springfield. Pierre had no snows and none at Lake Andies today. If you have hunted snows in SD you know there may be no geese one day and a million the next. What ever the case we are on the edge so be ready to go. PS A lot of people think we are a week ahead of last year. I was punching the whites last year on 7 March. Good Luck and have a blast.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

oldtom said:


> Its going to be close for this week end. Talked to the folks at Rain Water and they are at peak for snows and thought the geese might pull out by the end of the week. But god only knows for sure. There are snows reported at Desmit and Springfield. Pierre had no snows and none at Lake Andies today. If you have hunted snows in SD you know there may be no geese one day and a million the next. What ever the case we are on the edge so be ready to go. PS A lot of people think we are a week ahead of last year. I was punching the whites last year on 7 March. Good Luck and have a blast.


Thanks! if nothing else ill just go south towards southern Sodak. should be able to find birds around if the weather holds!


----------



## justquacky

Just got back from central Arkansas- hunted 10 days- Decoyed well on windy days- Adults and Juvies mixed- I would say 80% adults - 20% juvies- Most are out of Arkansas. Nothing to hold them back- most are out of squaw creek also. I would say if weather holds SD will be loaded next week.


----------



## HJ12allday

Small batches(50-100packs) following the river North in central ND as of yesterday PM.... don't believe the river ever froze over this winter, we're still driving a fullsize pickups out to permanent icehouses on the eastern half of the state/I94 line, odd winter/spring.... snowpack is slim to none though wknd temps look to be back in the teens/single digits by Sunday, likely one more eyeball run this wknd & then dusting off the spread - good shooting boys!


----------



## jmathisb87

justquacky said:


> Just got back from central Arkansas- hunted 10 days- Decoyed well on windy days- Adults and Juvies mixed- I would say 80% adults - 20% juvies- Most are out of Arkansas. Nothing to hold them back- most are out of squaw creek also. I would say if weather holds SD will be loaded next week.


We're you decoying around Stuttgart or in North East Arkansas? Normally we tend to keep quite a lot of juvies for at least a week or two after the adults move out.


----------



## bluegoose18

Just received photos from Shildo77 for this mornings hunt. He is still hanging in the basins! Rest assure he is surrounded by the white devils! Surrounded. They'd be dive bombing they be landing and they just fly right bye from what he is saying there are about 100 of the white devils that have taken a permanent vac !good job Shildo77!! Keep fighting keep killing them. Just remember bud. Sticks and cheese are yummy! 
Heard also farm friend in South Dakota. The adults are sitting on the ice!!!! 
Friends in Squaw area. Say fluctuating numbers daily. But the white devils are taking a dirt nap over there too!!!

North Dakota boys and girls. I'd say. Sun Monday. U be seeing something. If not before then

Any one see anything around sand!!!!


----------



## justquacky

jmathisb87 said:


> justquacky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from central Arkansas- hunted 10 days- Decoyed well on windy days- Adults and Juvies mixed- I would say 80% adults - 20% juvies- Most are out of Arkansas. Nothing to hold them back- most are out of squaw creek also. I would say if weather holds SD will be loaded next week.
> 
> 
> 
> We're you decoying around Stuttgart or in North East Arkansas? Normally we tend to keep quite a lot of juvies for at least a week or two after the adults move out.
Click to expand...

We where around Stuttgart- they where pretty mixed the last few days they where there- I really would have to say most are gone- weather was way to noce


----------



## oldtom

South Dakota is up and running. My brother out of Pierre reports they were seeing mobs (feeds) up 281. Rainwater said they were seeing geese going north. Its on for SD and this old man is on the way.


----------



## shilldo77

Just left the southern rain baisin today. I would have to say its peak . Still holding piles of huge amounts of adults yet. They been there for a week. So i would say they gunna boogey fast. Not to many juvees with em so ya better bring your A game. Good luck fellows. Blue goose 18 shootem in the lipz


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

Planning to leave for South Dakota for four days this weekend, will be hunting alone


----------



## bluegoose18

Sitting in SD 
Migration day 
High flyers. 
Got a few yesterday
Blew an e caller. This morning. But we up again. And running wish us luck. 
South of 90


----------



## bluegoose18

We'll just got done cleaning the white devil! Yummy goose sticks with cheese this year !!!!!!!! 
Anyway if a motel that was darn near empty last is now full and there are like. 20 trailers and each have the distinct color of
Dirt rd then u are in the right spot here in sd.
North Dakota get ready major birds heading north. 2500 feet up! Post up guys. Let get this thing rolling like the good ol days


----------



## themalenurse

Drove from Oakes to Huron today and saw birds the whole way. Not a lot, but they were there, pretty thick in two spots.

Nodak is going pick up a lot of birds tomorrow night. Be a good night to be sitting in southern nodak and killing migrators.


----------



## hansowe11

Headed to se sd the 5 th should be about perfect with weather and migration. Should be mixed flocks of juveniles and adults + Ross' Then tapering into juvies the 10 days I'm there ! Let me know if anyone thinks differently


----------



## WLDuckBuster

hansowe11 said:


> Headed to se sd the 5 th should be about perfect with weather and migration. Should be mixed flocks of juveniles and adults + Ross' Then tapering into juvies the 10 days I'm there ! Let me know if anyone thinks differently


I'm heading out the 10th to NE South Dakota I sure hope your correct on your prediction. ....My farmer buddy from NE SD said they have been flying north all day so far..


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

I'm in South Dakota now, and there is geese flying every direction I look all day long. Got 25 this morning, one juvie. Lots headed north, and lots going south.


----------



## birdflu2010

I'm guessing this cold front that is comming through tomorrow/tuesday should push birds back south a bit and kinda muck up the migration for a couple days at least.


----------



## jmathisb87

We still have quite a few adult geese here in Arkansas, but the juvies are working the spreads great. Ended up with 150 over the same spread in 2 days.

So you guys up North still have more on the way!


----------



## themalenurse

No snows in southern Nodak yet, but with this weather coming this weekend they're going to be here pretty quick. 50's and 60's into next week will open enough water for them. My buddy Chuck said he's gonna be out there for a month straight no matter what Wendy says.


----------



## mikekluth

All going south today over Mitchell!


----------



## teamoutlaw

Slow weekend in North Dakota. Both feed fields were no shows the next morning. Shot 5 saturday and 4 sunday. Migrators didnt wanna stop at all it seemed.


----------



## bluegoose18

went out last weekend first time of year we pounded ****** really hard 
talked to the farmer last night in SD he has snow says a lot of snow in east Sd 
heard birds were going south fast. must have been the birds that pushed north on Saturday?
any one out in east sd today?
seeing or killin any of them today . 
this weekend should be hopping again we heading out Thursday just concerned about that snow and what it is going to do? 
any way i'm addicted to this chit real bad


----------



## Chesadore

~2-5" fell from ~Lennox to Aberreen. Most if not all snows have pushed S. I live S of I90 and haven't seen a bird on the ground since Monday AM, just birds heading S. Snow will be all melted by Friday and birds will push back through but establishing a pattern won't happen easily and the snow was wet, so expect mud. I might head to Chamberlain not a white spread, but we'll see.


----------



## HJ12allday

Any SD/ND Missouri river open water reports out there - before this cold snap a buddy stated he saw plenty of birds/open water with guys fishing out of boats in Bismarck. Eastern ND is one solid ice cube right now & we got a small dusting of snow last night. I assume we'll likely see a push sometime by the end of this weekend but not banking on a large migration.... any Missouri reports from Mobridge to Biso would be appreciated 
Thanks All


----------



## goose nazi

Large flocks of geese 20 miles any direction of Mitchell SD - most heading North.


----------



## juviesoup

Chesadore said:


> ~2-5" fell from ~Lennox to Aberreen. Most if not all snows have pushed S. I live S of I90 and haven't seen a bird on the ground since Monday AM, just birds heading S. Snow will be all melted by Friday and birds will push back through but establishing a pattern won't happen easily and the snow was wet, so expect mud. I might head to Chamberlain not a white spread, but we'll see.


Must not of looked in the right place then, the amount of birds South of I-90 right now is mind blowing.


----------



## Chesadore

Right now yes, past 3 days no


----------



## juviesoup

Chesadore said:


> Right now yes, past 3 days no


Since Monday theres been well over a million birds in certain areas. But :thumb:


----------



## Chesadore

You're reports are BS and I doubt you've killed anything near what you claim this year. You're trying to steer people in the wrong direction. Guess what everyone.... Yankton is stacked. So is the 81 corridor and so is the 281 corridor. Damn near all adults, so either be on your A game or enjoy a nice jump/pass shoot.


----------



## justquacky

^^^^ I agree- Birds are just making there way threw South Dakota- very bottom of state. Many other forums such as DU Snow goose migration map and Hunt the north- Squaw Creek Refuge- check these out and read between the lines of what many write - you can pretty much peg where the main group is at. Also many of the guides post pic and there clients give up a lot of info. You can pretty much tell the bs from the real stuff. No doubt there are some snows in ND but they haven't even started to come.


----------



## snogeezmen

to the best of my knowledge there is very few if any snows in ND currently. some were making there way into the extreme SE part of ND last wknd. we got hit with single digit lows in the central and eastern part of the state and to be honest and to the best of my knowledge they all went back south. I would assume some will make it back soon with the warm-up but they are not here yet.


----------



## Chesadore

I bet Juvysoup has already had a 100+ bird day in ND this season.


----------



## juviesoup

Chesadore said:


> You're reports are BS and I doubt you've killed anything near what you claim this year. You're trying to steer people in the wrong direction. Guess what everyone.... Yankton is stacked. So is the 81 corridor and so is the 281 corridor. Damn near all adults, so either be on your A game or enjoy a nice jump/pass shoot.


Call someone down by Platte/Lake Andes/Wagner/Avon and ask them how many birds have been around since Monday Night, guarantee anyone who does even a remote amount of snow goose hunting will tell you well over a million. The hunting was good the first few days the birds showed up down there from the North, and when me and the crew arrived we did well for a few days. I had to leave, they have struggled since I left. Never said they weren't adults. I could care less if you believe me or not. I'll keep shootin em while you pretend to be a internet bad *** :wink: Pretty sure almost all my posts have been helpful for people on here.....

Report from today. Birds are stacked From Chamberlain to Vermillion south of I-90. They're most definitely killable too.


----------



## spoonbill seeker

Starting to see a few flying. North of Aberdeen. Get ready to rumble!!


----------



## RAGINGAUGE

Snows showing up in southern nodak today. Central nodak is filling up with Canada geese. Won't be long with the next 5 days of wrm weather and nights above freezing!


----------



## spoonbill seeker

Driving by on highway 10. Sand lake is filling up. :sniper:


----------



## snowgooseslayer

Hey ya'll, I am going to be hunting in mitchell South dakota the 16th threw 19th what do you all think the snow geese will be around at that point so i can lay down the :bop: any opinions are accepted.


----------



## Getem

Just got back today from Mitchell adults all headed north of i90 shot 15 didn't decoy well birds headed north all weekend


----------



## Carpslayer

Anyone know if there are any snows in se ND? I was thinking about going out around Oakes this weekend and wondering if there is going to be any birds. Any help is appreciated


----------



## themalenurse

There's definitely huntable numbers in SE North Dakota.

Hunted tonight and set up within 10 miles of the border. Surprised by the numbers of high flyers heading north hard. Had a decent hunt, but these next few days should be better. Sounds like there's plenty of snows just south of the border and with this weather they're gonna push.

This is gonna be the week to get 'em.


----------



## nodakgreen

Hunted central SD this weekend, lot's of birds a mile up with no reason to want to stop with the hard south wind and warm temps. Were able to scratch a few each day but still almost all adult birds, with the weather this week there will be huntable numbers all over both ND and SD. Hoping for a good juvie push before next weekend.


----------



## teamoutlaw

very slow in ND for use saturday, fought the wind sun morning and shot good sunday evening. Sucks I have to work during the week im sure the birds are coming more each day.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

hunted around huron area this weekend. tons of birds all over, quite a few juvys mixed in. lots heading north with the south winds.


----------



## brobones

ND should be covered up with snows by the weekend... Good luck you guys... from the pictures I have seen you might even be able to drive the truck and trailer into the fields this spring and setup.... Hope the birds hang around for a while and don't blow through.
:beer:


----------



## birdflu2010

brobones said:


> ND should be covered up with snows by the weekend... Good luck you guys... from the pictures I have seen you might even be able to drive the truck and trailer into the fields this spring and setup.... Hope the birds hang around for a while and don't blow through.
> :beer:


I am expecting to start seeing some around Devils by the end of the week. Just saw my first honker flocks of the season this morning. I am just hoping they slow down a bit.


----------



## HJ12allday

brobones said:


> ND should be covered up with snows by the weekend... Good luck you guys... from the pictures I have seen you might even be able to drive the truck and trailer into the fields this spring and setup.... Hope the birds hang around for a while and don't blow through.
> :beer:


Agreed but watch field conditions/very juicy by noon yesterday - getting in was a breeze Sat AM but barely got out in 4 low yesterday & feel bad about the ruts even though the property owner said no biggie when thanking him for the weekend.... hunted traffic in ND Fri-Mon & did average for decoying adults/not being on the X.... Friday night didn't see a single snow when scouting, each day after I'd say we saw 50x more than the previous days - left the field yesterday at noon & watched a super flock move out for more than an hour... Birds will be everywhere in ND next weekend, by my estimate its 95% adult right now....


----------



## snogeezmen

reports of birds crossing 94 in solid numbers Monday evening. there will be no doubt huntable numbers throughout the southern 2/3 of ND if not all of it by the weekend. go get them boys there is nothing to stop this migration now. gonna be another quick one.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Squaw down to 17,000 yesterday, from a mil a week ago


----------



## the professor

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Squaw down to 17,000 yesterday, from a mil a week ago


Those are the 17,000 birds I'd want flying over my spread though...


----------



## bluegoose18

Thanks to Mother Nature for the yummy goose sticks. Oh wait I mean the butcher no Mother Nature 
Anyway x's one more time for the yR. thurs- Sunday for Shildo77 and I 
We all know the white devils. Are there!!!!!! 
But let me ask. Has the basins cleared also??? 
Here mound puked up everything. Has NE also puked them
All away ????


----------



## hansowe11

I pulled my spread Tuesday morning in so sodak, after slow afternoon and morning and went north . Anybody think I pulled the pin to soon?


----------



## Carpslayer

Are most of the birds in northern Sd right now or are they really scattered in Sd and Nd?


----------



## the professor

Carpslayer said:


> Are most of the birds in northern Sd right now or are they really scattered in Sd and Nd?


I scouted 320 miles yesterday east central SD and saw one feed.


----------



## brobones

Birds are starting to show up on the Canadian side just north of the border... :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Masses will be in Canada by end of the weekend


----------



## brobones

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Masses will be in Canada by end of the weekend


Are the birds not slowing down in ND? :eyeroll:


----------



## BIGFOOT45

Heading out the 17th planned on heading to north South Dakota but from what I keep hearing it sounds like there all gone. Would it be better to head to North Dakota or stay in South Dakota and chase the smaller a groups around?


----------



## sdeutz31

Nothing is going to stop these birds. No snow and starting to have more and more open water in ND. Tomorrow sunny 65-70 degrees with south winds and Saturday almost the same. The lead birds started showing up Sunday/Monday of last weekend and are already in Canada. If you want to hunt the numbers, this is the weekend. Other than that, it will be small flocks here and there in ND.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Yep, gonna be a busy weekend in ND I'd guess


----------



## Wulffhunter

If anyone is near Watertown or Webster this weekend I would like to tag along I can help scout and pay for gas and stuff I have a blind but no decoys. Just pm me and we can figure something out. There's birds all over by Hazel and Henry you just gotta find a feed. Northeast SD will be the place to be this weekend


----------



## RAGINGAUGE

Working on a house in central nodak yesterday and watched wave after wave of birds fly over all day long. None seemed interested in stopping either! Looks like a fly over year for ND again!!


----------



## Wulffhunter

Up by Bitter and there's geese everywhere this morning lots of feeds and lots flying yet as well


----------



## brobones

Snows have moved into SK along the east side of the province fairly long way north for this time of the year.... :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Here's the place to go.....Tewauken today.......400,000 to 500,000.

https://www.facebook.com/28927010114324 ... =2&theater


----------



## BIGFOOT45

Are the fields in north South Dakota and North Dakota muddy? Wondering if we need to bring the fourhwheeler or not heading out in a couple days


----------



## snowgooseslayer

GOING TO BE IN MITCHEL SOUTH DAKOTA IN 3 DAYS, AM I TO LATE?


----------



## WLDuckBuster

Yes fields are muddy


----------



## KEN W

Even more today......The first video is more than I've ever seen in one place.

http://mcfeely.areavoices.com/2016/03/1 ... fe-refuge/


----------



## RAGINGAUGE

brobones said:


> maple lake duck slayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masses will be in Canada by end of the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Are the birds not slowing down in ND? :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Not at all everything here is pushing hard north they sit a while pick up and head north again!


----------



## Wulffhunter

snowgooseslayer said:


> GOING TO BE IN MITCHEL SOUTH DAKOTA IN 3 DAYS, AM I TO LATE?


I'd move up by Webster for sure maybe further but it's supposed to cool down next week. 40 for highs by next Wednesday lows in lower 20s


----------



## snowgooseslayer

Wulffhunter said:


> snowgooseslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO BE IN MITCHEL SOUTH DAKOTA IN 3 DAYS, AM I TO LATE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd move up by Webster for sure maybe further but it's supposed to cool down next week. 40 for highs by next Wednesday lows in lower 20s
Click to expand...

JUST MADE MY HUNT IN ZELL SD THANKS :beer:


----------



## themalenurse

There's birds all over North Dakota right now.

With as fast as they're moving, now's the time to get them, there's a pretty good chance that by next weekend they will have thinned out considerably.

Fastest, earliest migration our group has ever seen, unbelievable to think that the majority of birds (not all of course) will be in Canada by March 20th.

Crazy.


----------



## bassinmeyer

I was out in south central ND over the weekend drove out Thursday morning and came back Sunday afternoon. Lots of birds in area found a few small roosts and one quite large same thing with feeds in area. Hunted traffic with about 200 socks. Managed a few birds Friday and Saturday and had great hunt Sunday morning in the fog. Mostly adult birds were generally tough to decoy. Bird numbers seemed to stay pretty consistent but probably increased some over the few days. Also saw a few feeds as we drove back seemed like more birds in eastern part of state then when we went out.


----------



## Wulffhunter

Drove from Badger SD to up by Bitter today and didn't see more than 10 snow geese all day


----------



## RAGINGAUGE

Hunted nort central ND yesterday saw quite a few birds in the morning they fed then got up and pushed on north only saw two small flocks in the afternoon. Hunting this morning after a rain all night should have pulled the dekes yesterday muddy muddy mess now!


----------



## swampmaster

Still a few birds south of redfield last weekend hard to get to decoy for some reason only got 11 birds for 2.5 days hunting by myself is anyone looking to go out pm me


----------



## HJ12allday

Just as many birds as out of state ground swatters in southern ND right now - the birds are there but a guy cant watch a small roost/5-20k field without it getting shot up within the same day... my advice to the field boys is hunt them on the weekdays


----------



## justquacky

HJ12allday said:


> Just as many birds as out of state ground swatters in southern ND right now - the birds are there but a guy cant watch a small roost/5-20k field without it getting shot up within the same day... my advice to the field boys is hunt them on the weekdays


This out of state hunter had 4 groups of ND ground swatters shoot 4 roosts by our decoy spread this weekend and after school gets left out. I actually confronted one father that was teaching his young son how to hunt. So don't just think it is out of state hunters.


----------



## HJ12allday

justquacky said:


> HJ12allday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as many birds as out of state ground swatters in southern ND right now - the birds are there but a guy cant watch a small roost/5-20k field without it getting shot up within the same day... my advice to the field boys is hunt them on the weekdays
> 
> 
> 
> This out of state hunter had 4 groups of ND ground swatters shoot 4 roosts by our decoy spread this weekend and after school gets left out. I actually confronted one father that was teaching his young son how to hunt. So don't just think it is out of state hunters.
Click to expand...

Surprised your station wagon wasn't made into swiss cheese Red&White - brow beating local residents on what we can/can't do in our own backyard??? I don't think I'd even run over to Hwy 53 & try pulling that move but anyways, nothing against you or the NonRes guys or the boys getting off of school & ground slouching a few - just a little friendly ribbing on a questionable method...

Worked over by Morris MN this AM, small workable batches by Herman/Donnelly/Elbow Lake, had the look of Juv with those #'s but didn't have time to put the bino's on them, didn't look at Traverse but would assume they're around there too


----------



## brobones

With the day and a half of rain and snow and colder temperatures in SK there should be some reverse migration going on. Is anyone seeing that happen in ND?
:beer:


----------



## birdflu2010

brobones said:


> With the day and a half of rain and snow and colder temperatures in SK there should be some reverse migration going on. Is anyone seeing that happen in ND?
> :beer:


Sure is. Have been watching flocks heading south/SW since yesterday evening. Flying right over DL.


----------



## blhunter3

I drove from Fargo, to SE SD and Central ND back to Fargo for work. There is still plenty of birds in both states. Hardly any juvys except one field I saw last Friday that was all gray birds. The birds are very spread out. A guy almost has to drive 50-70 miles to find a some birds and all of those birds are within 2-3 miles of each other.


----------



## snowgooseslayer

Hunted Redfeild South Dakota Wedsday-Friday March 16-19, First Day we had an average day about 30 birds ,second day we shot 7 VERY windy ALL day. The third day snows got pushed back into SD but still ended up with 3 Birds Snowing almost all day. EVERY DAY SAW TONS OF SNOWS just didn't want to decoy in . Let me tell ya The adults are smarter than **** but the juvies are southern South Dakota or even more south. Don't worry guys the migration is not going as fast as you guys are saying.Unless you want to shoot the leading edge don't stress out. Hopefully next year the migration won't be as weird, Good Luck And Aim Straight. :beer:


----------



## RAGINGAUGE

Central nodak is full of birds this morning. Looks like the cold front is slowing them up a bit even sending some South. Should be a good week. Good luck


----------



## Midwestduckhunter

Huge migration of birds out of northern SD and southern ND yesterday. Started to get some decent mixed flocks of migrators yesterday evening. Hunting south of Jamestown, ND.


----------



## brobones

Guys in ND and SD must be loving this stall in the migration north.. The birds should be stacked up ...
:beer:


----------



## asah86

Drove from grand forks to rugby back to Lakota and south to Pekin then east to Hillsboro. Saw one large flock east of devils lake headed north and small 100-200 bird flocks headed east against the wind near rugby. Nothing on the ground or on the sloughs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Watchm!

Just got back from the Carrington area. Many, many birds.


----------



## asah86

I will confirm watchms post there defiantly there.. Missed ya this year watchm. To busy working and can't get away from da wife. :beer:


----------



## themalenurse

Devil's Lake area and west to Rugby is holding a ton of snows right now. Plenty of adults, but today we had some good flocks of mixed birds, and out of 35 birds in 2 days of hunting, 9 were juvies. Nothing spectacular, but nothing is better than juvies coming in at 20 yards up.

Gotta work for the next 4 days and then back at 'em.....


----------



## asah86

Large masses near buffalo Alice exit as I drive by this am


----------



## HJ12allday

Annual 4day Easter hunt coming up with the blueplate buddies, looks to be 3-1 blueplate to NoDak in the pits this wknd SMH on that note - weather looks poor for decoying other than tomorrow but time to lay the wood to em' anyway.... Looking forward to all the new camo/gear these MN fools are going to bring into this mess, tagging my boy with a mud snowball the second he arrives in camp to take some of that showroom shine off that new Sitka gear lol...

PS to the Ditch Pigs: if you see a 1000 deek spread within a mile or two of that gray roost you're about to bust please think of your fellow sportsman a little - go onto the next one that others aren't remotely working & wail away there/all good - Bino's coming into the field this weekend & yes I'll be watching you too....

Good shooting Boys - time to pick on the kido's!!!!


----------



## justquacky

Just got back from hunting for 14 days, lots and lots of geese around Kulm have been hangin there for 10 days , 100 k , Just sit and watch the sky, they start flying around 7:00 am and go to water then head back north and return around 6 same pattern for many days, tons of feed for them I think they will stick around for a while. Didn't see to many hunters , just a few Mn ditch hunters,


----------



## Chesadore

Jamestown area is STACKED. Every direction, birds everywhere. Quite the sight


----------



## asah86

Tower city to Minot geese everywhere letter buck boys


----------



## xArrow_Assassin

Thousands of birds north of Jamestown :beer:


----------



## themalenurse

Massive, massive, massive bird numbers between HWY 200 and 94.

You won't have to look for more than a few minutes to find them.

Good luck killing them, we sure didn't.


----------



## brobones

Flood gates are open birds are piling into central SK... They have arrived :beer: Let the frustration begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

Drove from Lakota, to cando, to rugby today and never saw a snowgoose. parked by lake Alice and never saw anything. Go further north? Or South?


----------



## justquacky

Just seen a post from USA Today, they have a video showing over a million- 5 miles north of Woodworth. Check out USA Today face book. Still many around


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

That video was 2 weeks ago according to USFWS


----------



## shadow

Go South, up near the border the flocks are small, not really big enough to decoy with a lot of success. Most water froze again as highs are in the low 30's.


----------



## snowkiller

They are staged up north of jamestown have been for about 3 weeks.


----------



## asah86

Drove Fargo to mayville , Lakota to upham today not one snow goose Lots of cranes by upham is all I saw


----------



## Carpslayer

How are the numbers near Oakes?


----------



## themalenurse

Not many birds left south of 94. I'm sure there are probably some small pockets, but I didn't find them. Get ready to spend some money on gas if you're scouting down there. Checked all the usual spots. I didn't see a snow goose today while driving from Aberdeen to Valley City back to Fargo.


----------



## brobones

You guys still killing birds in northern ND?
:beer:


----------



## birdflu2010

I haven't seen much around Devils Lake recently. It has however been colder and it snowed the past 2 nights. That said I wouldn't be surprised to see stuff flying through this weekend at all.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Just got back, drove from Fargo to Valley City to Oakes to Lidgerwood and back. One big group at Valley City, already being hunted by decoys. Other than that, no snows.

Oh, and by the way, that 'there is a shortage of hunters' line that people keep spouting is complete HORSE****. WAY TOO MANY ****ING PEOPLE OUT HUNTING TODAY. Jesus tap dancing christ guys quit all trying to hunt in the same goddamn spot in SEND, okay ????


----------



## the professor

hevishotrevolution said:


> Just got back, drove from Fargo to Valley City to Oakes to Lidgerwood and back. One big group at Valley City, already being hunted by decoys. Other than that, no snows.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, that 'there is a shortage of hunters' line that people keep spouting is complete HORSE****. WAY TOO MANY #$&@ing PEOPLE OUT HUNTING TODAY. Jesus tap dancing christ guys quit all trying to hunt in the same goddamn spot in SEND, okay ????


We were there before you were. Go find your own spot. oke:


----------



## brobones

the professor said:


> hevishotrevolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, drove from Fargo to Valley City to Oakes to Lidgerwood and back. One big group at Valley City, already being hunted by decoys. Other than that, no snows.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, that 'there is a shortage of hunters' line that people keep spouting is complete HORSE****. WAY TOO MANY #$&@ing PEOPLE OUT HUNTING TODAY. Jesus tap dancing christ guys quit all trying to hunt in the same goddamn spot in SEND, okay ????
> 
> 
> 
> We were there before you were. Go find your own spot. oke:
Click to expand...

And how did you make out???


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I've put on 900 miles from carrington to SD border and only found one good flock but kind of unhuntable. Foggy this morning really tough to scout, may be cutting my trip short and head home today


----------



## HJ12allday

Slug'd a mixed batch of adults and juv both Sat/Sun - same field got hunted 3days straight, a few were still landing in the decoys on Sunday AM but most were getting pretty touchy - that said while packing up Sunday they were still landing all around us in the same field.... mud mess, 5hours spent pressure washing deek/wheeler/trailer/ect yesterday... Glad to end the season on a high note, thanks to all the guys that worked with me this year.....

When does NonRes/ditch pig season open? Cant wait to be bumping into you clowns at the lake access in the coming weekends - please remember the daily limit of eye is 5 with a possession limit of 10.... maybe read this link over before you come up on your annual "spent this much to get here, might as well double dip" trip :thumb: http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations-guide


----------



## brobones

HJ12allday said:


> Slug'd a mixed batch of adults and juv both Sat/Sun - same field got hunted 3days straight, a few were still landing in the decoys on Sunday AM but most were getting pretty touchy - that said while packing up Sunday they were still landing all around us in the same field.... mud mess, 5hours spent pressure washing deek/wheeler/trailer/ect yesterday... Glad to end the season on a high note, thanks to all the guys that worked with me this year.....
> 
> When does NonRes/ditch pig season open? Cant wait to be bumping into you clowns at the lake access in the coming weekends - please remember the daily limit of eye is 5 with a possession limit of 10.... maybe read this link over before you come up on your annual "spent this much to get here, might as well double dip" trip :thumb: http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations-guide


Nice to hear that someone got into them pretty good, congrads on the hunt and mud is never fun it is only work!!!!!!!!!!!
:beer:


----------

